# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  انتشار مرض "الجرب" في مدارس مكة بالسعودية

## tariq144

المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية في مكة بالمملكة العربية السعودية أعلنت  بشكلٍ رسميّ ارتفاع أعداد المصابين بمرض "الجرب" بين طلاب مدارس المنطقة  إلى نحو ظ¦ظ،ظ© على الأقل. 
وأوضحت المديرية أن الطلاب الذين أصيبوا من جنسيات مختلفة أبرزها البورمية  التي سجلت نحو 538 إصابة، بينما أصيب نحو 18 نيجيرياً، و11 مواطناً  سعودياً، 15 طالباً باكستانياً و6 سمنيين، و3 سودانيين، و2 من تشاد وفرنسا،  و8 من أفغانستان، وأثيبوبي واحد.. وأكدت المديرية أنّ الفرق الطبية سارعت  باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الضرورية للسيطرة على الأمر.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
على الناحية الأخرى، انتشر مقطع فيديو على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لمدير  تعليم مكة المكرمة وهو يتحدث عن مرض الجرب بقليل من الأهمية، خاصةً وأنه  يعتبره مرضاً عادياً مثله مثل الإنفلونزا، واتهم البعض بالتهويل والمبالغة،  وهو ما قوبل بالانتقاد من رواد تويتر. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المتابعه يا برنس*

----------

